# 1080p Support on Hopper/Joey



## eshapir (Apr 26, 2012)

I searched and couldn't find a definitive discussion about 1080p on the Hopper/Joey system so here goes.

Simple question(s):
Does the Hopper/Joey system support 1080p? My real life experience with software 2.09 says no, it doesn't support 1080p.

Why would it be released without 1080p when most other newer DVRs have the capability to output 1080p?

When will 1080p be implemented?

FYI, I just had a Hopper and 3 Joey's installed yesterday. Although they do not have 1080p support, overall the system is nice and gets a thumbs up.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Try to play a 1080p VOD and find out.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

You're saying 1080p was removed? I still have it in 207. It's even in HERE in the published specs. How can you even tell without renting a 1080p movie?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think the OP knows how 1080p works on Dish receivers. Set the receiver to 1080i. If renting a 1080p VOD, the receiver will output 1080p IF the TV is compatible. It has never been a "setting" choice. There is NO broadcast or satellite/cable programming in 1080p.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

In that case, the thread title should be changed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> In that case, the thread title should be changed.


Perhaps it's S2.09 bug ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eshapir said:


> I searched and couldn't find a definitive discussion about 1080p on the Hopper/Joey system so here goes.


Interesting, as I has just replied to another thread 9 hours earlier ...
All of DISH's live channels are in 1080i or 720p ... for the content that DISH provides in 1080p (a few Video on Demand movies each month) the receiver will switch to 1080p output and test to see if your set will accept it. The same for 3D televisions. Choose 3D content and the receiver tests then falls back to 2D if 3D is not detected.​


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Interesting, as I has just replied to another thread 9 hours earlier ...


You should knew being a member for many years here - almost each newbie starting here with such broad statement - searched - didn't find anything ... or found too much, or found contradicting posts, or posts are too old (year, month, week, hour ago)


----------



## HayRaker (Apr 30, 2011)

The fact is that the sat is sending overall, 1080i...so what's the deal with no 1080p on the hopper? Your tv, if it is a 1080p set will take the 1080i signal and upconvert to 1080p. Have a nice day watching the 1080p you thought you didn't have. LOL (Sorry, just couldn't resist...am an old fart and can't help myself.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HayRaker said:


> The fact is that the sat is sending overall, 1080i...so what's the deal with no 1080p on the hopper? Your tv, if it is a 1080p set will take the 1080i signal and upconvert to 1080p. Have a nice day watching the 1080p you thought you didn't have. LOL (Sorry, just couldn't resist...am an old fart and can't help myself.)


overall ... but VOD is sending in 1080p24 ... some of these


----------



## HayRaker (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Dish has a transponder or more that can send 1080p....it is a bandwidth issue....1080p takes up more bandwidth than 1080i. Hope that helps.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope

any transponder could do that, but 1080p24 is pushing usint IPTV method night/morning hours (I did post the info, seach my posts by keyword "FVOD")


----------

